

The Hidden FM Radio Inside Your Pocket, and Why You Can't Use It - raleec
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2015/04/16/400178385/the-hidden-fm-radio-inside-your-pocket-and-why-you-cant-use-it

======
classicsnoot
The radio coupled with internet access is the fastest way to
obtain/disseminate information. Contrary to some of the comments already made,
the radio is absolutely essentially for emergency situations given the
ubiquity of emitters and receivers as well as the fragile nature of cell
technology. It is sad that posters' dislike for NPR as an organization leads
them to dislike the concept of connectivity.

